# September Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Julie Timmons has picked the theme for this month's contest....Sleeping With Goldens.** 
*
Post a picture of you and your golden napping!

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post.
We love to see everyone's pic of golden sleeping with you.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, September 23rd. Please, one entry per membership.

Julie Timmons has provided an excellent example picture, here's Riley 'sleeping' with her husband!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My stepson and baby Duke; Duke was falling asleep sitting up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Julie Timmons, another Great and fun theme for the September contest. 

Great pictures already, looking forward to seeing lots of them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess it's time to look through my pics so I can Join in the fun and post a pic of Honey sleeping with one of her best buddies! Hope to see lots of pics again this month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just for fun, _*not an entry. *_

This is a picture of my son when he was young with my bridge boy when he was a pup.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just for fun, _*not an entry. *_
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my son when he was young with my bridge boy when he was a pup.




What an adorable picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo and my mom. I miss this boy so very much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the theme this month, I look forward to seeing all your great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sleeping with Goldens is the theme for September.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope to see lots more Sleeping with Goldens pics.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sleepy dad... Sleepy Oscar...


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

This is one of my favourite pics of all time, of my daughter and a sleeping puppy (Ruby).


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh telling me to move from her pillow


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics already, hope to see more.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Not eligible, but just sharing...Jaxson & Neeko...







:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 said:


> Not eligible, but just sharing...Jaxson & Neeko...
> 
> View attachment 807236
> :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Ahhh, so adorable!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Christmas day nap with Dad


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Rey and my son doing what they do best


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber and I napping. I guess whatever was on tv wasn't too exciting.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a fun theme this month . Really enjoying everyone’s pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone, hope to see more entries.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such great photos, makes me smile seeing all your Goldens cuddling with their humans!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens happily share their comfy sleeping spots! Share a pic today.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are so cute!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My all time favorite picture of my youngest son napping with our first golden ❤


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Napping on the couch with Cooper who is falling asleep on my feet


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos, hope see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Loving all the photos, hope see lots more!.



They're all so good!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Julie Timmons has picked the theme for this month's contest....Sleeping With Goldens.** 
*
Post a picture of you and your golden napping!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, September 23rd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I was trying to nap on the end of the loveseat.
Usually I move to a different spot and hope to get comfy BEFORE my companions follow!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby next to my hubby, he would always wait till I got up and then sneak in!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love seeing all these sleepy napping pups and family members


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Love seeing all these sleepy napping pups and family members


They're all just so darling.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This month's theme is Sleeping With Goldens. *
*
There's still plenty of time to submit a pic before Sunday, September 23rd.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you get your picture in yet?? If not we’d love to see your sleepy pup


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

September has been a busy month but if you have a minute, we'd love to see a pic of your sleeping golden.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm sure a few of you took a nap this weekend with your pup?????? We'd love to see the picture


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

LynnC said:


> I'm sure a few of you took a nap this weekend with your pup?????? We'd love to see the picture


Definitely!, let's keep all the photos coming folks!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Definitely!, let's keep all the photos coming folks!.



We're hoping for more pics!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

We’re waiting.......... Did you post your picture yet??


----------



## Kimcaiola (Jan 19, 2018)

Joy 10 months old


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 5 days left, entries will be accepted until Sunday, September 23rd. Please, one entry per membership. 
The theme for this month's contest is Sleeping With Goldens.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest closes on Sunday, Sept 23rdso there's still time to submit you sleeping with golden pic.


----------



## Aurigak (Jul 2, 2018)

Not an entry as I don’t have the requisite number of posts yet! 
Just for fun~

Mel napping this morning with her Daddy and her favorite buddy- Gunnolf the cat.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Aurigak said:


> Not an entry as I don’t have the requisite number of posts yet!
> Just for fun~
> 
> Mel napping this morning with her Daddy and her favorite buddy- Gunnolf the cat.



Thanks for sharing the pic. 

If your post count is 25 when the contest closes, then your pic would be eligible. There is time.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Ms. Dory and her lack of sleeping etiquette, lol


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is not usually a cuddly dog, so this was a nice surprise


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to post your pic in this month's photo contest, Sleeping with Goldens*
*
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, September 23rd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

There's still a few days left. Be sure to get your picture in on time


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

LynnC said:


> There's still a few days left. Be sure to get your picture in on time


Yes, come on folks let's see all those goldens sleeping with their humans!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

only 2 days left to enter you pic.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time 's runnung out, the contest will close tomorrow, Sunday, September 23rd.

Last month's winner Julie Timmons picked Sleeping With Goldens as the theme. 
Post a picture your golden napping with a friend!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today is the last day to enter a pic of your sleeping golden. 
The contest will close later this afternoon.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you get your photo in??? There’s still tIme..... Just a few more hours!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be closing the contest shortly....


----------

